# CZ 75 BD Police anybody?



## Alpacino (Sep 28, 2006)

Just purchased mine today and am very happy with it. Wanted to know how this gun differs from the BD vs mine actually has "police" stamped on the slide. I have read up a little on it regarding the differences.

But my main question is other than my sites not really glowing at night, how do I know if I at least have what I have read "luminous night sights" on the gun vs tritium night sites?

Do I call CZ and give them my model number and ask to see what kind of sites where put on?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Why don't you pick the ones you like best, and have a smith put them on for you? He'd have it done in a day or two, and you would be back in the hunt.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U probably do not have night sights, although it is possible that they are not working. 

Can U take a pic of them? Then we could tell U.

Generally, night sights have a white circle around a greenish tritium center.


----------

